
Show HN: Status Money compares your finances to millions of people - majd_m
Status Money is a new personal finance management (PFM) website that lets you anonymously compare your finances to millions of people.<p>We&#x27;ve been working on it for over a year and would love your thoughts and feedback!<p>Check it out at: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;statusmoney.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;statusmoney.com</a><p>How it works:
Status aggregates your financial accounts, syncs with your TransUnion credit file, and shows you how your spending, income, assets, debts, net worth, and credit score compare with people like you – these are people your age that live in your city and have an income, credit score, and housing situation that is similar to yours.<p>You can find out if you spend more on rent or restaurants than people living near you, if you have more debt than people with similar income, or if you pay higher interest rates than people with similar credit scores. You can even create your own custom comparison groups to see the cost of living across different cities or among renters vs. homeowners.<p>Status crunches over 3TB of data to enable these comparisons for more than a million different combinations of age, location, income, credit score, and housing type (we think that&#x27;s pretty cool). It also uses algorithms and natural language processing to create simple insights that help you find opportunities to save money.<p>About us:
We’re a couple of data scientists who previously worked at banks and credit card companies. We spent years working with financial data and wanted to build a product that would use that data to help millions of people understand and manage their finances. It was important to us to make this product available to everyone - so we have committed to keeping Status free.<p>Let us know what you think!
======
roybaladi
This app is terrific! I like that it connects all accounts in one go and
categorizes my transactions.

~~~
profuse99
@roybaldi

Correlation not being causation, i could b wrong, but you signed up 50 mins
ago just to post about the awesomeness of this app, with nothing critical to
say at all? Not very HN of you!! My model has you at a 90% chance of being a
shill, like I said I could b wrong tho

